# any good diy website places



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

any good do it youself website places. looking for price and something easy to use.

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

maddog9022 said:


> any good do it youself website places. looking for price and something easy to use.
> 
> thanks


I don't think you'll get a nice finished product with a most ofthe diy (online website designer) type places.

Most of the options are pretty limiting to make it easier to use.

What kind of website are you trying to produce?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

try 3dcart

R.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't think you'll get a nice finished product with a most ofthe diy (online website designer) type places.
> 
> Most of the options are pretty limiting to make it easier to use.
> 
> What kind of website are you trying to produce?


 
just a site to dell my shirts on. i juist want a simple site that is maybe hooked up to paypal. i dont have any experiance with coding and i would like to beable to add thing myself to the site.

is their a place that will do the coding?


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know much about any places that will do the coding for you, but I can tell you that everything I have learned so far on coding is if you do a search for html coding tutorials you will slowly but surely learn how to maintain your website. I have in fact learned how to build my own website put the layout and appeal are what really matter so I'll be hiring someone for that........the maintaining will be done by me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

maddog9022 said:


> just a site to dell my shirts on. i juist want a simple site that is maybe hooked up to paypal. i dont have any experiance with coding and i would like to beable to add thing myself to the site.
> 
> is their a place that will do the coding?


Try shopify or bigcartel. It sounds like they would perfectly fit your needs.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

sounds like bigcartel is what i need.

have you ever used it. i have acouple questions.

do i have to have products on the first page?

it seems like there are alot of unfished site were they only had 1 thing up for sale?

is it semi easy?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

maddog9022 said:


> sounds like bigcartel is what i need.
> 
> have you ever used it. i have acouple questions.
> 
> ...


You may want to search the forums for bigcartel to view other members feedback with this service. 

You can also signup at bigcartel and just try it out for free


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

You may want to consider agoracart.com

Being that you don't have programming experiences this may work. I like it because you can add products to your store by filling in a screen or you can open up a database (text) file, a line already in the file and modify it to the specs for the new product.

You can sell using various methods including paypal. I have used it for years before changing to oscommerce but i found myself returning to it for my Kids T-shirt line because it's simple to use.

agoracart has a forum with lots of members that use it so you will not be alone in getting it setup. Once you have it setup you only need add products.
Take care

Signed,
Angela H.


----------

